# Roof Rails



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Where can one obtain the roof rails for our cars? I'm trying to source a set. Any advice, please leave the info in here. Thanks for looking.


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> Where can one obtain the roof rails for our cars? I'm trying to source a set. Any advice, please leave the info in here. Thanks for looking.


Try oem plus


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

wishntoboutside said:


> Try oem plus


yes they're on there, i think about $650 bucks for all the parts needed


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

http://genuineaudiparts.com/partloc...7&categoryid=157131&subcat1=157133&startrow=6

PN: 8P9071151 

Each $317.00

MSRP: $317.00
PRICE AT GAP: $250.43


"Base Carrier Bars Audi A3 2006+ w/ Roof Rails 
Audi has designed a stylish, versatile roof rack system. The set features two base carrier bars. A rapid release mechanism enables quick installation. All roof rack attachments must be used in combination with the Base Carrier Bars. All attachments are sold separately. Compatible with Audi A3 2006+ with roof rails"


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

TTC2k5 said:


> A rapid release mechanism enables quick installation.


Misleading statement right there.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

DG7Projects said:


> Misleading statement right there.


Yea, not quite "truth in engineering" but rather audi-speak for "...as difficult as possible."

cheers


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

email alex at europrice
and 
call rector audi and ask for Dr Tom discount. ask for David or Sachin(say shin)


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Thanks fellas! :thumbup:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

TTC2k5 said:


> http://genuineaudiparts.com/partloc...7&categoryid=157131&subcat1=157133&startrow=6
> 
> PN: 8P9071151
> 
> ...


Those are NOT roof rails.

Those are base carrier bars.

Completely different things.


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

After looking closely, I needs the roofies!


----------



## free4s0me (Jun 23, 2011)

VWAddict said:


> Those are NOT roof rails.
> 
> Those are base carrier bars.
> 
> Completely different things.


Yeah, I was under the impression that the actual roof rails which are bolted on to the roof of the car could only be put on as an option at purchase - I thought they had to be put on at the factory.

Can you get the metal roof rails put on after the fact? I'd imagine it's a ton of labor taking down the headliner and drilling mounting holes through the roof.

Anyone had roof rails put on after the car came from the factory? What'd it cost?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

i think factory cost was like 300-500

aftermarket is like 800+


----------



## free4s0me (Jun 23, 2011)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> i think factory cost was like 300-500
> 
> aftermarket is like 800+


On my '12, the factory quote was $500.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

free4s0me said:


> Yeah, I was under the impression that the actual roof rails which are bolted on to the roof of the car could only be put on as an option at purchase - I thought they had to be put on at the factory.
> 
> Can you get the metal roof rails put on after the fact? I'd imagine it's a ton of labor taking down the headliner and drilling mounting holes through the roof.
> 
> Anyone had roof rails put on after the car came from the factory? What'd it cost?


People have done it. You can get them at BKS too. It's my understanding its a real PITA since you have to completely remove the headliner and then drill holes in your roof.


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

I'm not sure I'm 100% down to do that. (drilling the roof) I may have to rethink my plans. :banghead:


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

Wouldn't it be easier to get a set of carrier bars that mount in the rain gutter?


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> I'm not sure I'm 100% down to do that. (drilling the roof) I may have to rethink my plans.


Tell us what you're trying to do (i.e. carry) and maybe we can be more helpful. You might want to check out this thread: The Official Post Your Roof Rack Setup


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

I'm trying to look for a picture online that I saw of a car in Europe. Similar to the roof rails on an A4 wagon. I don't like the bulkiness of the ones that clip on near the window sill.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

So... -let's be perfectly clear-

You're looking for roof rails AND a set of roof bars to go on them?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> I'm trying to look for a picture online that I saw of a car in Europe. Similar to the roof rails on an A4 wagon. I don't like the bulkiness of the ones that clip on near the window sill.


Yeah, if you don't want the ones that clip on, OEM roof rails are your only alternative really.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> ...Similar to the roof rails on an A4 wagon.


Roof rails typically describe the bars that run the length of the roof, from front to back, whereas load bars run across the width of the roof, from left to right. And, a picture of an A4 Avant with roof rails shouldn't be too hard to find.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Also, here's the instructions for installing the OEM roof rails if you think you might be up for it:

http://www.bks-tuning.com/WebRoot/S...8C/C785/C0A8/28BC/D397/Audi_A3_Roof_rails.pdf


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

TBomb said:


> Also, here's the instructions for installing the OEM roof rails...


Holy cow there's a lot you can screw up right there. And, I personally don't think this solution fits the OP's Member Name.


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

I will be doing this to my A3 this time next month. I will take few pictures of the process


----------



## free4s0me (Jun 23, 2011)

wishntoboutside said:


> I will be doing this to my A3 this time next month. I will take few pictures of the process


Whoa yes please. I don't think I'd have the guts to do it myself but I'd love to know for sure.


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> I'm not sure I'm 100% down to do that. (drilling the roof) I may have to rethink my plans. :banghead:


I drilled holes in the roof of my MDX to put Yakima rails on. It was pretty scary (mostly because I was doing it outside in late afternoon with a thunderstorm rolling in), but it wasn't too bad once I triple checked where I was drilling.

I didn't have to disassemble anything on the interior though; doing it on the A3 look like it would require a garage and several hours.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> Where can one obtain the roof rails for our cars? I'm trying to source a set. Any advice, please leave the info in here. Thanks for looking.


i can see everybody flaming me for this statement but seriously, OEMPLUS has done this with perfection many times. installation is perfect.


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

I want the rails that go from front to back along the sides of the roof. Width bars, I will figure out later. I don't have Open Sky on my A3. I'll check out OEMPLUS as they are down the road from me.:thumbup:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> I want the rails that go from front to back along the sides of the roof. Width bars, I will figure out later. I don't have Open Sky on my A3. I'll check out OEMPLUS as they are down the road from me.:thumbup:


If you are cool waiting 2 months for the bars to come in, go for it :thumbdown:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> I want the rails that go from front to back along the sides of the roof. Width bars, I will figure out later. I don't have Open Sky on my A3. I'll check out OEMPLUS as they are down the road from me.:thumbup:


just call up Rector Audi and you will get cost +10% and then have OEMPLUS put them on


----------



## free4s0me (Jun 23, 2011)

Quick update, as I'm getting closer to - maybe - swallowing a big wallet buster to have rails put on.

Could have gotten the rails installed in factory for $500. Decided at the last minute not to.

Now looking to have them installed.

The only place in the US I can find that can get the black rails is OEM Plus : http://www.oemplus.com/roof-rails-retrofit-p-1081.html

They're $649 plus ~$75 for shipping. Lead time on the order from Germany is ~6 weeks.

Got several quotes from reputable shops of 4-6 hours for installation - $460. There's a lot of labor in taking down the headliner, disconnecting side curtain airbags, drilling holes in the roof, etc.

So lesson is - get them installed at the factory when the car's being made!

But, it is possible to do afterwards. Just expensive.

Also, the two Audi dealers I called literally had no idea what I was talking about and literally had no ability to provide a quote. Classic!


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

yea ifor sure buy evertthing OEM, cheaper and less hassle later on when you want to install it.

plus extra 500 bux for 3 years payment is only 13.88 a month


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

tcardio said:


> i can see everybody flaming me for this statement but seriously, OEMPLUS has done this with perfection many times. installation is perfect.


FYI, OEMplus *no longer* installs anything.


----------



## free4s0me (Jun 23, 2011)

DG7Projects said:


> FYI, OEMplus *no longer* installs anything.


I second this. I called them. They sell the roof rails kit (with a loooong lead time) but do no installation. They were super helpful with what to expect in terms of hours of labor for the installation.


----------



## free4s0me (Jun 23, 2011)

Has anyone actually installed the rails (after factory)? I'm ordering the parts now and it seems no one can get the actual dril templates. 

http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/a3-s3-sportback-8p-chassis/114194-a3-roof-rail-mounting-template.html

And Joe at OEM Plus said that the drill templates are no longer available. This doesn't sound so good...


----------



## LukeV (Mar 12, 2001)

Mine are on their way from Germany. I'll let you know if they come with the template or not (hopefully they do ).


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

Mine came in but got no templates..wondering if there are factory marks under headliner


----------



## free4s0me (Jun 23, 2011)

LukeV said:


> Mine are on their way from Germany. I'll let you know if they come with the template or not (hopefully they do ).


I got a pair on order now, too, from OEM Plus. I don't think the kit comes with the drill templates anymore. But lemme know if you all find that your kit comes with them.

Thanks.



wishntoboutside said:


> Mine came in but got no templates..wondering if there are factory marks under headliner


I was/am hoping the same thing, but the instructions don't say anything about locating factory marks.

Lemme know what you find...

Thanks.


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

Roof rails are installed. Came out looking great too. Happy camper well...then I called Yakima for clarification on the set up I wanted to order. 
Due to a safety issue they have recalled the whips at mounts for the A3 and no new one in design at the moment . So I can buy old style rack and get massive wind noise or buy a Thule. I guess a Yakima PSIA discount does me no good. 

Yes I know feel I wasted a lot of money in rail instal to get me and my toys nowhere-(.


----------



## skramer (Jun 23, 2012)

wishntoboutside said:


> Roof rails are installed. Came out looking great too. Happy camper well...then I called Yakima for clarification on the set up I wanted to order.
> Due to a safety issue they have recalled the whips at mounts for the A3 and no new one in design at the moment . So I can buy old style rack and get massive wind noise or buy a Thule. I guess a Yakima PSIA discount does me no good.
> 
> Yes I know feel I wasted a lot of money in rail instal to get me and my toys nowhere-(.


Did they find a template? I have been on the fence for this upgrade, its expensive, but the one option I wanted but could not find, atm I just use the euro hitch for bikes, but I would like to bring my toys with me (bike, sea doo and kayak) on trips to the panhandle


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

skramer said:


> Did they find a template? I have been on the fence for this upgrade, its expensive, but the one option I wanted but could not find, atm I just use the euro hitch for bikes, but I would like to bring my toys with me (bike, sea doo and kayak) on trips to the panhandle


No template was used. Just a lot of work to have everything removed and put back on. In the framing of the roof there are rough spots where these go. I need to post a few pictures but my computer is acting up. 15mm holes were drilled in the roof to instal rails I think once the two outer holes were done it was pretty easy as one could make dimples where the others go. Truly a job that does not allow much margin of error. Looking at Thule rack stuff today to decide my options


----------



## empivw (Apr 15, 2003)

You can always skip the roof rails and just buy the Thule base mounts and bars

Open sky still opens totally fine! Cheaper alternative than adding rails.











Video of Open sky working with rack on

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vf-VOhSCQ2k&feature=youtu.be


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

Nice dh sled I miss my old one those were fun times


----------



## empivw (Apr 15, 2003)

wishntoboutside said:


> Nice dh sled I miss my old one those were fun times


Thanks man

that is the Trek Session 9.9 Carbon team DH bike. USA made!

Aaron Gwin won the championship first time on this bike! Wife about crapped once she saw the 9k price tag lol

Here is a video of the R&D of the bike and Aaron Gwin talking about it

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/206409/


----------



## forma (Nov 22, 2005)

problem is once you remove the rack, the entire roof becomes "naked" without the factory rails........the rails are what make the a3 a sportwagon instead of a 5 door hatchback. the rails are standard on euro specs A3


----------



## empivw (Apr 15, 2003)

forma said:


> problem is once you remove the rack, the entire roof becomes "naked" without the factory rails........the rails are what make the a3 a sportwagon instead of a 5 door hatchback. the rails are standard on euro specs A3


oh I totally understand that aspect. I like the factory rails on the car, but if someone just wants to haul bikes, canoes etc, just a bolt on Thule works just fine


----------



## forma (Nov 22, 2005)

agreed



empivw said:


> oh I totally understand that aspect. I like the factory rails on the car, but if someone just wants to haul bikes, canoes etc, just a bolt on Thule works just fine


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

forma said:


> ...the rails are standard on euro specs A3


Challenge.

Having spent quite a bit of time over there, I dispute this statement.

However,

I absolutely agree that the Sportback looks like teh sex _WITH_ roof rails.


----------



## forma (Nov 22, 2005)

challenge deemed valid

i stand corrected

i was informed by AoA when i special ordered my A3 back in 2006 that the only way that a US specs A3 can have rails is by special order, as opposed to in europe, they made the railed ones for supplying the dealer lot as well

that obviously does not mean all euro spec A3 have rails, it only means that one could walk in the dealer lot in europe and buy an A3 that has rails already on it but you couldn't do so in the US

i am not sure if that is still the case here in the US though


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Black roof rails ftw!


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

forma said:


> that obviously does not mean all euro spec A3 have rails, it only means that one could walk in the dealer lot in europe and buy an A3 that has rails already on it but you couldn't do so in the US
> 
> i am not sure if that is still the case here in the US though


Sounds about right.

I believe that it's either a build-to-order option, or if the dealer happens to have ordered one as a floor model for sale, but certainly they're not a common off-the-floor stock item.

In 2008 I'd have killed for them. -the week after I bought mine I flew to Paris, and I saw about 30% with the roof rails. -I posted a question on here because up to then, I'd not known that they were an option. (they were NOT an option in the US at the time when I bought mine) and I did give some thought to retrofitting them.

Black rails on a white car look stunning.

On black, grey, silver etc, the polished silver rails can be simply orgasmic, in my view.

I *REALLY* wish I had silver rails on my Lava Grey... GOD they look so good. -But I'm all tooled up for non-roof-rails now.


----------



## forma (Nov 22, 2005)

that's the reason why i did build-to-order in 2006, no rails no A3 for me










VWAddict said:


> Sounds about right.
> 
> I believe that it's either a build-to-order option, or if the dealer happens to have ordered one as a floor model for sale, but certainly they're not a common off-the-floor stock item.
> 
> ...


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

LOVE that first shot.

The second one I personally prefer the silver grille surround to tie in with the roof rails... y'know, chrome trim, etc...


----------



## LukeV (Mar 12, 2001)

wishntoboutside said:


> No template was used. Just a lot of work to have everything removed and put back on. In the framing of the roof there are rough spots where these go. I need to post a few pictures but my computer is acting up. 15mm holes were drilled in the roof to instal rails I think once the two outer holes were done it was pretty easy as one could make dimples where the others go. Truly a job that does not allow much margin of error. Looking at Thule rack stuff today to decide my options



Please do. I'd love to see photos or more info about the installation as mine arrived today but no templates.


----------



## forma (Nov 22, 2005)

try contact an oversea european dealer service department and see if they have the template available


----------



## LukeV (Mar 12, 2001)

I'd rather hear from people that were successful doing the mod without the template or know where to get that said template...


----------



## forma (Nov 22, 2005)

looks like "those people" are not here for you yet, be patient and i am sure they can't wait to come here to give you everything you need without you having to spend any time to attempt to research on your own.


----------



## LukeV (Mar 12, 2001)

forma said:


> looks like "those people" are not here for you yet, be patient and i am sure they can't wait to come here to give you everything you need without you having to spend any time to attempt to research on your own.


Look 16 posts above, dumbass :banghead:


----------



## forma (Nov 22, 2005)

i was well aware of all the posts including the one that you referred to. but my statement still remains valid because people would take a while sometimes a long while to come back to report findings or provide additional info and sometimes they never come back. hence, some would go ahead and research on the issue on their own in the meantime which is exactly what i stated.

there is really no need to resort to name calling, it only reflects badly on yourself.




LukeV said:


> Look 16 posts above, dumbass :banghead:


----------



## LukeV (Mar 12, 2001)

What makes you think that I haven't made any efforts outside this post? Your snarky comment added nothing to the thread.


----------



## forma (Nov 22, 2005)

i have no idea what you have done or did or will do, i merely made a friendly suggestion to research with oversea dealerships and you responded this

"I'd rather hear from people that were successful doing the mod without the template or know where to get that said template... "

your response indicated clearly that you would rather NOT to contact the oversea dealerships, which is totally fine and none of my business. but since your response was made with regards to my suggestion, i felt the need to respond back.

i don't think my post was snarky at all and i didn't call you name either. perhaps you have a chip on the shoulder and misinterpreted my post? 




LukeV said:


> What makes you think that I haven't made any efforts outside this post? Your snarky comment added nothing to the thread.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

just some 411

http://www.bks-tuning.com/WebRoot/S...8C/C785/C0A8/28BC/D397/Audi_A3_Roof_rails.pdf

audi has the template just need to push the parts department
again, try my boys at rector audi cost+10%


----------



## free4s0me (Jun 23, 2011)

wishntoboutside said:


> No template was used. Just a lot of work to have everything removed and put back on. In the framing of the roof there are rough spots where these go. I need to post a few pictures but my computer is acting up. 15mm holes were drilled in the roof to instal rails I think once the two outer holes were done it was pretty easy as one could make dimples where the others go. Truly a job that does not allow much margin of error. Looking at Thule rack stuff today to decide my options


Thanks for all this info.

I have a pair of black rails coming in from OEM Plus via an order with Audi in Germany. I found a good shop here in Austin to do the work, quoted like $475, but let's see what the final cost is.

Could you elaborate a bit more on the dimples in the roof or how you measured to fit the rails? And could you post photos?

I have the PDF instructions from Audi printed out to give the shop, but since Audi doesn't provide drill templates, I'd love to give the shop some info on where exactly to put them in.

Any more info you could post would be super helpful.

And, yes, f*@king kicking myself for not ordering the car with the rails - was a $500 order (which I unchecked at the last minute) and now it's $675 for parts + $475 installation.

Thanks,

-Alex


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

tcardio: Great info. -Awesome info.

But B-o-o-o-o-o-o-ooooooooo!!!...

-For breaking up an entertaining fight! :laugh:

:vampire:


----------



## forma (Nov 22, 2005)

what fight? 



VWAddict said:


> tcardio: Great info. -Awesome info.
> 
> But B-o-o-o-o-o-o-ooooooooo!!!...
> 
> ...


----------



## free4s0me (Jun 23, 2011)

tcardio said:


> just some 411
> 
> http://www.bks-tuning.com/WebRoot/S...8C/C785/C0A8/28BC/D397/Audi_A3_Roof_rails.pdf
> 
> ...


I couldn't get any love on the drill templates from my Audi dealership. They had never heard of doing it after factory.

Do you have a part number for the drill templates?

Thanks.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

VWAddict said:


> tcardio: Great info. -Awesome info.
> 
> But B-o-o-o-o-o-o-ooooooooo!!!...
> 
> ...


sorry! you are right. I guess I am no longer used to Frank and TP stirring it up. Yeap yeap we need a good old 2.0 T forum fight


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*FV-QR*

I miss angryrican.

...and grumpy old Len. (_You Kids.. *GET OFF MY LAWN!!!*... -I'm busy being awesome over here!!!"_)


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

VWAddict said:


> ...and grumpy old Len. (_You Kids.. *GET OFF MY LAWN!!!*... -I'm busy being awesome over here!!!"_)


Len Laughridge... great guy. Pioneered a lot of early DIY tasks that helped me a number of times. He ditched the A3 for a Subaru, partly because of too many memories connected to something he'd rather not remember.

So, I'd wanted roof rails as well but when the dealer found the combination of things I was looking for with everything EXCEPT the rails... I just couldn't wait any longer and went for it. I feel Audi really screwed up by not making the rail installation more fool proof, or at least have them in by default with more option combinations. $500 relative to the rest of the car costs wasn't much for something that totally improves the look of the car.

Anyway, I hit a rough spot in life that derailed (no pun intended) a number of things, one being the quest for a roof rack. Now I'm looking again. At 63k, I just can't see doing OEM. I'm hoping there's a good aftermarket alternative that is also versatile (bikes one time, kayak the next).


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*FV-QR*

But you DON'T need the rails for a roof rack.

I've used the OEM for a couple of years and it was great. -Eventually I switched to a 50" wide set of Thule Aero bars just so I could fit MORE on top. (maybe eight inches of more wider load area than the OEM)

If anyone in this thread HAS rails and now needs a rail-compatible bar, an acquaintance of mine has a virtually brand new OEM *roof-rail compatible* (works only with roof rails) rack to sell. let me know.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*FV-QR*

LukeV, I'd be R-E-A-L-L-Y interested in seeing the photos about the 'rough areas'... -I'm wondering if I can do the job.

Is your computer paying ball now? -I'd be eternally grateful.


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

VWAddict said:


> But you DON'T need the rails for a roof rack.
> 
> I've used the OEM for a couple of years and it was great. -Eventually I switched to a 50" wide set of Thule Aero bars just so I could fit MORE on top. (maybe eight inches of more wider load area than the OEM)
> 
> If anyone in this thread HAS rails and now needs a rail-compatible bar, an acquaintance of mine has a virtually brand new OEM *roof-rail compatible* (works only with roof rails) rack to sell. let me know.


Interested!!


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

wishntoboutside said:


> Interested!!


You have rails, right? 

If so, lemme see if I can get a pic of the bars. -They're complete with keys, I understand.


----------



## LukeV (Mar 12, 2001)

VWAddict said:


> LukeV, I'd be R-E-A-L-L-Y interested in seeing the photos about the 'rough areas'... -I'm wondering if I can do the job.
> 
> Is your computer paying ball now? -I'd be eternally grateful.


Ask wishntoboutside, he's the one that was successful installing the rails without the templates. I'm waiting for him as well! :laugh:


----------



## free4s0me (Jun 23, 2011)

I got in touch with wishntoboutside by email. He sent me these pics and said to post them here for him as his computer is out of commission. 

I'm getting a shop to put black rails on an ibis white TDI next week - super happy to have some pics to show them along with the PDF of the instructions from Audi. Audi doesn't provide drill templates so these pics from wishntoboutside are super helpful  :beer:

Here's his description :

I have a good buddy that owns a Audi/vw service place and I have serviced his fish tank for him for years and he offered to do it for me. I think normally he would have charged anyone 1200. But I can see why do to the work involved. Basically whole car was taken apart. There are pre marked kinda spots you will see with picture. The basically put rail I car made dimples. Put rail on top check dimples and then drilled big15 mm holes one at a time with not much margin of error. From what I can see it came out perfect I want to compare it to a factory installed to see if it is more back or forward but I think it's right.


----------



## LukeV (Mar 12, 2001)

Thanks guys!


----------

